# Circular saw -- 6 1/2" Vs 7 1/4" & cordless Vs corded



## whataboutj (Nov 16, 2009)

I am looking into buying a circular saw. I have seen a bunch of cordless Dewalt DC390 models on ebay that are all 6 1/2" blade models. I was looking at the cordless Dewalts because I just got a new set of dewalt impact driver/drill and already have 2 18v nano lithium batteries and the fast charger. You can pick up brand new Dewalt circ saws on ebay for around $75.

I went to Home Depot over the weekend for some things and walked through the tool aisle to look at the circular saws. I noticed that there was not a huge selection of 6 1/2" blades - they were mostly 7 1/4". Is that normal? Am I better to get a 7 1/4" saw instead? I didn't see a 7 1/4" cordless dewalt option.

I am not a professional - just a home owner/ DIY'r and will be using it for some projects I know I will be doing this spring and summer. Since I already have 2 18v dewalt lithium batteries will the DC390 be a good saw to go with since I know I can get it for a great price?

As a secondary question -- is there any reason not to go with a cordless circular saw? I have read a couple posts that say the cordless saws should work great but I was curious

Thanks in advance for the info
J


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

> I noticed that there was not a huge selection of 6 1/2" blades - they were mostly 7 1/4". Is that normal? Am I better to get a 7 1/4" saw instead? I didn't see a 7 1/4" cordless dewalt option.


Ayuh,... Generally speaking, the 7,1/4" are corded saws,+ the 6, 1/2" are cordless...
Less power, smaller blade...


> As a secondary question -- is there any reason not to go with a cordless circular saw?


If you plan to build a deck in 1 day,.. Go corded...
Otherwise, you'll be spending Alot of time waiting for batteries to charge...
And,..
Like I said above, the cordless don't have the Power of corded tools...


----------



## aggreX (Aug 15, 2008)

Cordless for convenience and quick short cuts. Corded for extended repeated rip cuts. Depends somewhat on your project or task at hand. On rental repair/maintenance I bring my drill/saw etc and a couple batteries. Circular saws are power hogs for the batteries but mine charge up within 30 minutes


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

All good advice from Bondo & aggreX

I have the Dewalt 18V 6-1/2" and have not had a problem with depth of cut. 
It will cut 2-1/4" at 90 °
........and 1-5/8: at 45 °

Note stay away fro the 5-3/8" saw DW936K
It does not cut deep enough to make a clean cut when trimming an exterior door.
.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

I think you will be happier with a corded saw. 

The battery saws use up the charge to quickly. If you have only one saw make it corded.

Some day you can add a cordless as a second saw.--Mike--


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Back in early '80's I bought a pair of Skilsaw 6-1/2" because they were 3# lighter than the old 7-1/4" (before the Mag's). A big difference when you framed all day! Corded have way more power. Battery trim saws are great for short use.

Be safe, Gary


----------



## troubleseeker (Sep 25, 2006)

If this is your all around saw, definatley go with a 7 1/4" corded. Cordless are handy for "situation" saws, but are not meant to be a main saw IMO. For my $, you can't beat the Porter Cable. They are well built pro grade tools, and their beefy bases are much more durable than the sheet metal ones found on a lot of saws.


----------



## antlerdancer (Oct 6, 2009)

I,ve had a corded Skil 6 1/2 for over 40 years,and My Dad had it before Me. I have never had a problem finding the right blade for the job,whether it was cross,rip,masonary or lite steel. It has been used hard but aint dead yet:thumbup: Just a few:whistling2:cords ,bearings and brushes:thumbsup:. Back then they made them out of STEEL:yes:


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

I have both the Porter Cable 7-1/4" corded saw and the DeWalt 6-1/2" 18V saw. I like both but If I could only keep one, I would keep the DeWalt. I have not cut anything with the 7-1/4" PC that I could not have been cut with the DeWalt.

If I used a saw everyday to cut framing, I would probably change my mind.
.


----------



## whataboutj (Nov 16, 2009)

Thanks for all the info everyone - I'm not sure what I am going to go with at the moment. I really only have one home project that I will need the circ saw for which is building some slide out shelves for our kitchen pantry - I also want to re-make my poker table but that will be a combo of a circ saw and a jig saw (which I already own and never really use).




PaliBob said:


> I have both the Porter Cable 7-1'4" corded saw and the DeWalt 6-1/2" 18V saw. I like both but If I could only keep one, I would keep the DeWalt. I have not cut anything with the 7-1/4" PC that I could not have cut with the DeWalt.
> 
> If I used a saw everyday to cut framing, I would probably change my mind.
> .


This helps a lot actually as I am in the same boat with usage -- I also already own 2 18v lithium batteries so maybe the Dewalt will be the direction I go -- ebay is definitely a great place for tools if you already have the batteries and chargers - the 18v Dewalt circular saw is about $70 shipped on Ebay


----------

